# little help with lot



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi guys I'm going to say thanks up front with the help now.

I need help with this lot an the small one in front they want a trigger of 3" an salt every freezing rain an ice event.
I've been a town plow driver for 3 years an never done com lots. It's just my dodge 06 2500 an 8' mm1 an 98 2500 . The lots are maybe 2 acres total


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

What are you needing help with


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry lol I for got that part. Dam Happy new year drinks
like for a 3" trigger I'm thinking of 275 a push for both lots an salt at a rate of 200 an per application. I pay 150 for 60/40 mix


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

$500 or so if it was me so your in the ballpark


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mike13;1915289 said:


> Sorry lol I for got that part. Dam Happy new year drinks
> like for a 3" trigger I'm thinking of 275 a push for both lots an salt at a rate of 200 an per application. I pay 150 for 60/40 mix


I hate 3'' triggers Looks bad for business I don't do 3'' triggers 
Your price sounds good at 1'' trigger 
Only see one lot

You pay $150 salt mix you going charge $200

You running a V box spreader if so the $150 is that what cost you fill it?

Most of the time If it cost you $$ When you apply it, you double it or triple it the price.

If I had to guess 
Lot at 3'' I be 350 Salt at your rate 350


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

There's a small building in front on street That had a small lot. An ya I hate a 3 " trigger also I was thinking of telling him a min 2 " trigger due to the size of the push from one end to the other
I thought I was a lil cheap on salt price but the push is also tough I don't want to scare him off if to high. I can always increase price next year. So you think 350 an 350 I'd a fair deal for both lots


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mike13;1915317 said:


> There's a small building in front on street That had a small lot. An ya I hate a 3 " trigger also I was thinking of telling him a min 2 " trigger due to the size of the push from one end to the other
> I thought I was a lil cheap on salt price but the push is also tough I don't want to scare him off if to high. I can always increase price next year. So you think 350 an 350 I'd a fair deal for both lots


I'm trying guess your area I'm from Midwest and prices are a lot different

I seen a lot ppl on here pricing stuff in your area 
East Coast rate is always double my area

Plus I don't know your over head So my guess is that a guess

Maybe come tomorrow more members will recover from there hang overs will post up from your area


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks man I do appreciate it. I've been plowing the town streets for several years an drive ways so it's a learning curve for me.happy new year


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mike13;1915329 said:


> Thanks man I do appreciate it. I've been plowing the town streets for several years an drive ways so it's a learning curve for me.happy new year


Key with lots The right plow More you can push more profit there will be

Happy New Year


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

I responded with a price of 325 per push at 3" trigger an 300 per application 60/40 sand salt mix. I think that's fare price


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mike13;1915764 said:


> I responded with a price of 325 per push at 3" trigger an 300 per application 60/40 sand salt mix. I think that's fare price


Hope you get it 
How long you think it will take you to clean it


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe 1.5 hours tops. It's pretty straight forward


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mike13;1915776 said:


> Maybe 1.5 hours tops. It's pretty straight forward


To me look like 45 mins tops with my plow

How Soon will you find out if have the contract


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

What part of Ma are you from? Im from Ma as well. I bill out based off an hourly rate of $130/hr plus the pain in the ass factor of cars and traffic ect... Most of my lots are about a 1/2 acre each I get $100 a pop per push and $80 per app on 50/50 mix that I get for $60 cu yd


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

The first question I would want answered is why are you looking for a plow guy in January?


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol well there's been no snow so why look when we are looking for new accounts. An he wants to be on top of my list so my price went up due to that. An 1.5 hours tops cause I need to move snow from the front lot out to the street then to the back of the other lot an there's only one exit so there's more back blading to do an near the loading docks. I live in south eastern


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

So they called back an asked if I can just plow an salt walks an if it gets below 32° then sand the lots. I told him no cause of liability even with a clause I won't do it. Then he responded with can you just plow an sand only if there is a storm 8" or more. I guess no one else is bidding on this or there price was way to high. My next step is to tell him no thank you on the job. An say good luck finding a plow guy in January


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

My guess is they have gotten other quotes and your the cheapest which is why they're trying to negotiate especially being January. I'd say thanks but no thanks! Who the hell has an 8" trigger? I thought I've had some cheap ass customers but that takes the cake! Even if they agree to it after you try walking away I'd be concerned about getting paid if we ever do get any snow.


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Tgis lack of snow sucks. An ya I may walk an watch them come back to me


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

You price is $325 for 3'' Well x that by 2.5 for 8'' 
Sound like its a customer nobody wants I would walk


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

He now came back with only wanting plowing if it's an 8"+ storm. I told him that it would be more money due to more time to push 6" of snow instead of 2" of snow. But at the end of the email I went back to the original estimate of 325 with 3" trigger per push an upon his request I will sand/salt 300 per app
An also included that I'm not liable for slip an fall due to his request of now sanding unless below 32 °
Then added in.. if *you decide to stay with only 8"+ storms.
I humbly withdraw my bid an wish you luck in your search*in the beginning of January


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Serious tightwad, he just doesn't want to part with his money. What's this bozo gonna do with the snow in his lot when it's under a 8 inch snowfall? Just leave it there for people to trample over?


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

So he went back to the original bid an now asked if it's ok for me to do a I-9 form as a subcontracter is this ok


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

mike13;1918254 said:


> So he went back to the original bid an now asked if it's ok for me to do a I-9 form as a subcontracter is this ok


So he wants to know if your legal to work for him as an employee??? Seriously? Walk away! Fast!


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

I plow for my town also that I get a w-2 also


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tell this guy to find someone else. There's nothing but red flags all over this thread


----------

